# Elezioni presidenziali Francia 2022: Macron, Le Pen, Zemmour, Melenchon



## fabri47 (9 Aprile 2022)

*Domenica 10 aprile*, in *Francia*, si terranno le *elezioni presidenziali 2022*, con eventuale *ballottaggio* fissato per il *24 aprile*.

Tra i numerosi candidati in corsa per l'eliseo ci sono: il presidente uscente* Emmanuel Macron* (La République En Marche), *Marine Le Pen* (Rassemblement National), *Jean-Luc Mélenchon* (La France Insoumise), *Éric Zemmour* (Reconquête), *Valérie Pécresse* (Les Républicains), *Anne Hidalgo* (Parti Socialiste), *Nicolas Dupont-Aignan* (Debout la France).

Per i sondaggi è praticamente certo il ballottaggio Macron-Le Pen, come cinque anni fa, ma stavolta la battaglia sarà più combattuta al secondo turno rispetto alla precedente tornata, con il primo leggermente in vantaggio sulla sfidante.


----------



## cris (9 Aprile 2022)

Sempre dei baguettari rimangono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Chissà cosa si inventeranno per far vincere in sicurezza Milfon, da qui al 24 aprile...


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa si inventeranno per far vincere in sicurezza Milfon, da qui al 24 aprile...


La solita frescaccia del pericolo fascista, cui gli elettori di Melenchon, Pecresse, Jadot e compagnia cantante abboccheranno come sempre. Potrebbe essere aggiunto un pizzico di accuse di russofilia per condire il piatto.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

riporto questa interessantissima intervista su Il Giornale alla nipote Le Pen che ha sposato il progetto di Zemmour, anche se al ballottaggio voterebbe la zia ovviamente.
spiega bene perchè Zemmour sia stato preso di mira dal primo momento, non solo per certe posizioni estreme.
interessante che si ispirino al centro-destra italiano, spero per loro con migliori risultati, perchè fino ad oggi come in Germania si sono rifiutati di dialogare destra e centro-destra.
comunque andranno avanti, a prescindere da questa elezione, e questo è un dato positivo


"*Personalmente ho già dichiarato il mio sostegno a Marine Le Pen in caso di ballottaggio contro Macron*, il problema però è più complesso.
*Ho sempre sostenuto la necessità di arrivare in Francia alla creazione di una coalizione di centrodestra sull'esempio italiano, come peraltro desiderano i nostri elettori. 
Fino a ieri né il Rassemblement National né i Repubblicani hanno voluto intraprendere questo percorso e ciò è il motivo della discesa in campo di Eric Zemmour, il quale ha colmato questo vuoto politico avviando finalmente la ricomposizione a destra. 
Grazie a Reconquete infatti per la prima volta assistiamo alla convergenza di fette di elettorato RN e LR su un candidato comune e a dichiarazioni di vertici repubblicani che annunciano il sostegno a Zemmour in caso di ballottaggio con Macron, cosa mai avvenuta con Marine Le Pen.*
*Se Zemmour arrivasse al ballottaggio dunque l'unione delle destre diventerebbe già realtà, se ci andrà Marine invece il punto sarà se riuscirà stavolta a farsi sostenere dai repubblicani o se ancora una volta si causerà l'effetto marginalizzazione della destra

L'estremizzazione della figura di Zemmour è un'operazione mediatica per cercare di disinnescare un fenomeno politico e sociale inaspettato. 
Come ho detto prima, grazie a Zemmour, per la prima volta nella storia della destra francese, stiamo assistendo alla comunicazione tra due blocchi della destra che fino a ieri erano inconciliabili. 
E questo è il motivo per cui Zemmour fa paura a Macron e alla sinistra, perchè è l'avversario non gestibile che può arrivare alla vittoria*

Nel 1995 i sondaggi davano Chirac 10 punti sopra Balladur e invece arrivarono quasi pari.
Nel 2002 davano Jean Marie Le Pen sotto il 10% e invece arrivò al ballottaggio.
Nel 2012 davano Hollande 20 punti sopra Sarkozy che invece perse per un soffio.
Nel 2017 al primo turno davano Fillon quarto lontanissimo da Marine Le Pen che in alcuni casi addirittura al 30%, invece la Le Pen andò al ballottaggio per un solo punto di vantaggio sul candidato repubblicano.
C'è dunque da fidarsi poco dei sondaggi, che spesso sono stati invece strumentalizzati ad hoc, con successo, per influenzare gli elettori nelle scelte e credo che oggi stia accadendo proprio questo.
*Se ci atteniamo ai dati oggettivi, invece, vediamo che Zemmour è l'unico candidato che riesce a mobilizzare riempiendo con migliaia di persone le sale di tutti i territori che ha visitato in questa campagna. E arrivando a radunare quasi centomila persone in piazza a Parigi. Reconquete è inoltre il partito con più iscritti di Francia, avendo raccolto in soli tre mesi di vita oltre centodiecimila aderent*i.
Se riuscirà a conquistare il secondo turno dopo essere entrato in politica solo pochi mesi fa, Zemmour avrà certamente fatto un miracolo.
Ma il nostro è un obiettivo di lungo termine, queste elezioni sono sono l’inizio del progetto per la costruzione di una destra che possa unire le varie anime conservatrici e rappresentare finalmente un’alternativa credibile e concreta di governo
*
C'è un dato oggettivo: il Rassemblement National negli ultimi tempi ha rinunciato a molte delle battaglie tipiche della destra nel nome di un'immagine più moderata. 
Questo è accaduto sui temi della famiglia e anche su quelli dell'identità culturale della Francia. 
Zemmour invece ha fatto dell'identità il cuore pulsante della sua discesa in campo rispondendo a un'urgenza sentita da tutti i francesi, sia quelli delle classe più popolari sia dalla borghesia. *
Se oggi temi fino a ieri considerati tabù come il grande scombussolamento sociale e culturale che subirà la Francia nel giro di qualche anno a causa del combinato disposto di denatalità e immigrazione sono entrati a far parte del dibattito politico è grazie a Zemmour, che ha avuto il coraggio di farsi carico di temi coraggiosi che gli altri candidati hanno abbandonato nella vana speranza di rendersi più accettabili agli occhi della sinistra

*il bilancio diplomatico della gestione Macron è molto deludente. 
Il nostro Presidente crede che basti la comunicazione a fare la politica ed è molto abile e cinico a gestire il marketing* come dimostra un video divenuto virale nel quale, nel giro di pochi minuti, prima dichiara con enfasi alla stampa francese il proprio pessimismo sui negoziati nella crisi ucraina e subito dopo dichiara con la stessa enfasi alla stampa estera il proprio ottimismo sugli stessi negoziati.
Macron oggi sta usando la crisi ucraina come strumento di comunicazione elettorale per annichilire il dibattito politico sui risultato del suo mandato appena concluso.
*Non è un caso che abbia rifiutato ogni dibattito elettorale. *
Ma nel concreto* i suoi tentativi di farsi mediatore tra Russia e Occidente sono stati un flop, così come fallimentare è stato il suo operato in Mali o in Libano, senza contare l'umiliazione subita dalla Francia nella vicenda degli accordi con l'Australia per la vendita dei sottomarini.*

"In linea di principio sono sicuramente d'accordo con la costruzione di difesa comune europea nell'ottica dello sviluppo di un'autonomia strategica del nostro continente, nel solco della tradizione francese incarnata in primis da De Gaulle.
Il problema però è che una difesa comune presuppone appunto una politica estera comune, cosa di cui l'Europa oggi è totalmente priva.
Anzi nei dossier più importanti dimostra puntualmente di essere divisa al proprio interno. Invece che farci accecare da un'ossessione federalista che rischia di tramutarsi in un gigante dai piedi d'argilla, dovremmo innanzitutto concentrarci a valorizzare la civiltà europea come identità comune a fondamento di un progetto europeo, unico collante possibile per rafforzare la solidarietà tra popoli europei necessaria per arrivare a una vera comunità di stati cooperanti per una missione comune

*Zemmour da intellettuale per molti anni ha teorizzato, scritto e affermato nell'opinione pubblica e nel dibattito mediatico le conseguenze per la Francia del fallimento del modello multiculturalista promosso dalle sinistre. *
Nel 2015 il giornalista Geoffroy Lejeune aveva pubblicato un libro dal titolo "Un'elezione ordinaria" nel quale si immaginava, in modo profetico, la discesa in campo e la vittoria alle elezioni di Eric Zemmour.
Sette anni dopo la prima parte della profezia si è avverata.
Ora speriamo si avveri anche la seconda parte".


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto questa interessantissima intervista su Il Giornale alla nipote Le Pen che ha sposato il progetto di Zemmour, anche se al ballottaggio voterebbe la zia ovviamente.
> spiega bene perchè Zemmour sia stato preso di mira dal primo momento, non solo per certe posizioni estreme.
> interessante che si ispirino al centro-destra italiano, spero per loro con migliori risultati, perchè fino ad oggi come in Germania si sono rifiutati di dialogare destra e centro-destra.
> comunque andranno avanti, a prescindere da questa elezione, e questo è un dato positivo
> ...



Vediamo un pò che succede...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto questa interessantissima intervista su Il Giornale alla nipote Le Pen che ha sposato il progetto di Zemmour, anche se al ballottaggio voterebbe la zia ovviamente.
> spiega bene perchè Zemmour sia stato preso di mira dal primo momento, non solo per certe posizioni estreme.
> interessante che si ispirino al centro-destra italiano, spero per loro con migliori risultati, perchè fino ad oggi come in Germania si sono rifiutati di dialogare destra e centro-destra.
> comunque andranno avanti, a prescindere da questa elezione, e questo è un dato positivo
> ...


Ah vabbè, se il loro desiderio è quello di imitare il ciessodestra italiano stanno apposto proprio. Speriamo che la Le Pen, in caso di vittoria, non si dimostri una nuova Salvini. Il fatto che Zemmour le abbia rubato tanti voti e che ora sia stato preso di mira, significa che la Le Pen non fa più così paura.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 10 aprile*, in *Francia*, si terranno le *elezioni presidenziali 2022*, con eventuale *ballottaggio* fissato per il *24 aprile*.
> 
> Tra i numerosi candidati in corsa per l'eliseo ci sono: il presidente uscente* Emmanuel Macron* (La République En Marche), *Marine Le Pen* (Rassemblement National), *Jean-Luc Mélenchon* (La France Insoumise), *Éric Zemmour* (Reconquête), *Valérie Pécresse* (Les Républicains), *Anne Hidalgo* (Parti Socialiste), *Nicolas Dupont-Aignan* (Debout la France).
> 
> Per i sondaggi è praticamente certo il ballottaggio Macron-Le Pen, come cinque anni fa, ma stavolta la battaglia sarà più combattuta al secondo turno rispetto alla precedente tornata, con il primo leggermente in vantaggio sulla sfidante.


La cosa assurda è che la Le Pen ha avuto un boom nei sondaggi proprio durante l'ultimo mese, durante la guerra, nonostante la sua vicinanza a Putin.. se oggi dovesse fare un buon risultato nelle prossime due settimane ci sarà ogni sorta di appello, di alleanza, per portare tutti a votare in massa Macron.. mi ricorda lo scenario delle regionali emiliane di 2 anni fa, sembrava che la borgonzoni potesse vincere, sarebbe stato un colpo mortale per il neonato governo pd m5s e quindi nacquero ad hoc le sardine per mobilitare gli elettori


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah vabbè, se il loro desiderio è quello di imitare il ciessodestra italiano stanno apposto proprio. Speriamo che la Le Pen, in caso di vittoria, non si dimostri una nuova Salvini. Il fatto che Zemmour le abbia rubato tanti voti e che ora sia stato preso di mira, significa che la Le Pen non fa più così paura.


Ma anche su Zemmour ci sarebbe da ridire. È il solito finto estremista che quando parla di UE dice di volerla cambiare dall'interno e bla bla bla. Il fatto poi che sarà sostenuto dai repubblicani francesi, che sono il peggio del peggio, la dice lunga. Rischia di essere un nuovo Sarkozy.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

*Alle 12 affluenza in calo di 3 punti rispetto al 2017.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alle 12 affluenza in calo di 3 punti rispetto al 2017.*



Positivo o negativo per Milfon?
In Italia sarebbe negativo per le destre.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Dai forza Le Pen


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Positivo o negativo per Milfon?
> In Italia sarebbe negativo per le destre.


Gli elettori di Macron sono poco motivati, è un'elezione scontata al secondo turno. Voteranno direttamente tra due settimane.

Gli astenuti secondo me vengono dal bacino di Macron.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Positivo o negativo per Milfon?
> In Italia sarebbe negativo per le destre.


Negativo, considerando la tradizione a sinistra della Francia che va a votare in massa per i socialisti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

Non conosco molto sta Le Pen.

Spero solo che siano messi meglio di noi a destra, in Francia.

L' ultima destra credibile in Italia è stata quella rappresentata da Berlusconi


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Più che altro, vista l'astensione, la vedo nera per i candidati a sinistra alternativi, tipo Melenchon. Mi sa che questi flopperanno di brutto.


----------



## sunburn (10 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non conosco molto sta Le Pen.


Io la conosco ed evito commenti, però non disdegnerei di approfondire la conoscenza con Marion.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Ovviamente solo ed esclusivamente per confrontarmi con persone con idee diverse dalle mie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io la conosco ed evito commenti, però non disdegnerei di approfondire la conoscenza con Marion.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Un argomento di discussione che le potrebbe interessare è la consistenza delle baguette.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io la conosco ed evito commenti, però non disdegnerei di approfondire la conoscenza con Marion.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Non male


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Aprile 2022)

occhio a Melanchon, potrebbe andare ben oltre il 17%.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Aprile 2022)

vinca chi vinca, comunque sti baguettari si atteggiano ancora da grande potenza, ma _la Grandeure _è finita da 100 e passa anni e anche loro sono prettamente irrilevanti


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

L'affluenza è buona per la Le Pen, aumenta nelle zone dove è forte, cala dove va bene Macron. Parigi dal 22% quasi del 2017 a circa il 15.


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2022)

Il calo e buono sia per Mélenchon che per Marine Le Pen che per Zemmour.
Molto male per Macron.
L'elettorato degli estremi e sempre molto mobilizzato.
Quelli che votano per i candidati dei partiti "classici" invece molto meno.
Quindi se cala l'affluenza e un ottimo segnale per i 3 citati prima.
D'altronde hanno detto che per le elezioni, il COVID lo lasciavano nel dimenticaio... Tutti vanno a votare.
Perché?
Per fare in modo che l'affluenza non cali ulteriormente... Sarebbe stato un brutto colpo per Macron.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Lancio una previsione, Marine Le Pen sarà prima, sopra Macron. E sarebbero veramente cavoli amari per lui.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lancio una previsione, Marine Le Pen sarà prima, sopra Macron. E sarebbero veramente cavoli amari per lui.


Al primo turno intendo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

Ma sta Le Pen è pappa e ciccia con Putin?

Ci manca solo questo di casino, con la Francia che si "allea" al Vladimiro furioso...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sta Le Pen è pappa e ciccia con Putin?
> 
> Ci manca solo questo di casino, con la Francia che si "allea" al Vladimiro furioso...


2 cent che anche questa sia '' la fine di un incubo'' ce li possiamo giocare credo, e lo dico con disinteresse alle elezioni francesi


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> 2 cent che anche questa sia '' la fine di un incubo'' ce li possiamo giocare credo, e lo dico con disinteresse alle elezioni francesi


Con la differenza che Macron non è stato spacciato come il mostro che ha fatto diffondere il covid in tutta la francia, anzi è stato sempre protetto mediaticamente.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> 2 cent che anche questa sia '' la fine di un incubo'' ce li possiamo giocare credo, e lo dico con disinteresse alle elezioni francesi



La mia era una domanda sincera, so nulla di politica francese.
Che intendi con fine dell' incubo?

Ho letto che si dice Russia Unita sostenga economicamente parecchi partiti sovrazionisti, alla fine a Putin fa comodo un Europa frammentata, cosi come a cinesi e amerikani.

Solo noi europei non lo abbiamo capito che è finito il tempo dei piccoli staterelli che pensano davvero di contare qualcosa.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lancio una previsione, Marine Le Pen sarà prima, sopra Macron. E sarebbero veramente cavoli amari per lui.


Non so se sia un bene, arrivando prima mobiliterebbe di più al secondo turno gli anti-le pen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> 2 cent che anche questa sia '' la fine di un incubo'' ce li possiamo giocare credo, e lo dico con disinteresse alle elezioni francesi



Hanno già cominciato, leggi editoriale di Cazzullo... copia e incolla degli articoli su Biden/Trump, nemmeno la forza di scrivere articoli nuovi


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lancio una previsione, Marine Le Pen sarà prima, sopra Macron. E sarebbero veramente cavoli amari per lui.


Se Parigi e le grandi città non votano in massa, ci potrebbero essere anche grossissime sorprese sui primi due.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sta Le Pen è pappa e ciccia con Putin?
> 
> Ci manca solo questo di casino, con la Francia che si "allea" al Vladimiro furioso...


ti pare ?
non ha mai governato, non amministra niente anche a livello regionale.
si fa affari con chi ha potere di amministrazione


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se Parigi e le grandi città non votano in massa, ci potrebbero essere anche grossissime sorprese sui primi due.


Concordo.
Come anni fa con Lionel Jospin che finisce terzo e Jean-Marie Le Pen e Chirac che passano al secondo turno.
Poi la solita coalizione dei democratici hanno fatto finire Chirac con 82% se non sbaglio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sta Le Pen è pappa e ciccia con Putin?
> 
> Ci manca solo questo di casino, con la Francia che si "allea" al Vladimiro furioso...


Impossibile, chiunque anche i rappresentanti dei poli politici più “estremi” una volta al governo sterzano verso il centro..per come è costruito il sistema socio-economico occidentale non si ha molta scelta


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2022)

Secondo il classico exit poll anticipato della TV belga Macron e Le Pen pari al 24%, segue melanchon al 20%. Staccati gli altri

La somma di tutti i candidati di destra fa circa 42%


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo il classico exit poll anticipato della TV belga Macron e Le Pen pari al 24%, segue melanchon al 20%. Staccati gli altri
> 
> La somma di tutti i candidati di destra fa circa 42%


Benissimo che sia staccato Zemmour, per me era prossimo a diventare un Macron di destra. Così come Macron è stato il rimpiazzo ai socialisti, lo stesso sarebbe stato Zemmour per i repubblicani, che infatti già erano pronti ad appoggiarlo. Poi magari anche la Le Pen si venderà eh, però non ho proprio fiducia negli altri e due.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un bene, arrivando prima mobiliterebbe di più al secondo turno gli anti-le pen


Se non ci fosse una guerra in corso, Macron al ballottaggio avrebbe vinto al 100%. Ma stavolta, il malessere per un possibile conflitto è così alto che le scemenze ideologiche saranno messe da parte. Le Pen deve giocarsi bene questa carta.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse una guerra in corso, Macron al ballottaggio avrebbe vinto al 100%. Ma stavolta, il malessere per un possibile conflitto è così alto che le scemenze ideologiche saranno messe da parte. Le Pen deve giocarsi bene questa carta.


Macron è odiato per altri motivi. Sta crollando per esempio da quando ha detto che alzerá l'età pensionabile a 65 anni e che bisognerà lavorare di più.
La guerra c'entra poco, anzi inizialmente aveva aiutato Macron


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Zemmour e la repubblicana praticamente alla pari. Ballottaggio incertissimo e apertissimo come non mai. Saranno decisivi gli elettori di Melenchon che, penso, non si esprimerà in favore di nessuno e considerando che è principalmente contro un certo tipo di elettori, una piccola parte andrà da Le Pen.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Macron è odiato per altri motivi. Sta crollando per esempio da quando ha detto che alzerá l'età pensionabile a 65 anni e che bisognerà lavorare di più.
> La guerra c'entra poco, anzi inizialmente aveva aiutato Macron


Macron sta calando anche per la guerra. In ogni caso, come ho detto prima, ballottaggio apertissimo se gli exitpoll saranno confermati. E la guerra sarà un tema decisivo, al di sopra di ogni ideologia. 

Nulla a che vedere con 5 anni fa, dove si sapeva già che Macron avrebbe stravinto.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Zemmour e la repubblicana praticamente alla pari. Ballottaggio incertissimo e apertissimo come non mai. Saranno decisivi gli elettori di Melenchon che, penso, non si esprimerà in favore di nessuno e considerando che è principalmente contro un certo tipo di elettori, una piccola parte andrà da Le Pen.


Mica tanto piccola, un 30% degli elettori di Melenchon la Le Pen li prende.
A differenza del 2017 Quando i Repubblicani indicarono Macron, stavolta la Pecresse non darà indicazione. Anzi, ho visto un reportage dell'Huffington Post al congresso conclusivo della Pecresse e gli elettori intervistati dicevano tutti che avrebbero votato Le Pen al ballottaggio, solo una ha detto Macron


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Zemmour e la repubblicana praticamente alla pari. Ballottaggio incertissimo e apertissimo come non mai. Saranno decisivi gli elettori di Melenchon che, penso, non si esprimerà in favore di nessuno e considerando che è principalmente contro un certo tipo di *elettori*, una piccola parte andrà da Le Pen.


politica*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mica tanto piccola, un 30% degli elettori di Melenchon la Le Pen li prende.
> A differenza del 2017 Quando i Repubblicani indicarono Macron, stavolta la Pecresse non darà indicazione. Anzi, ho visto un reportage dell'Huffington Post al congresso conclusivo della Pecresse e gli elettori intervistati dicevano tutti che avrebbero votato Le Pen al ballottaggio, solo una ha detto Macron


Si mi ricordo, che Fillon tra l'altro era dato per favorito per andare al ballottaggio, poi ci fu l'inchiesta contro di lui sui fondi pubblici e crollò e poi ha fatto la cappellata finale di appoggiare Macron quell'altro genio.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si mi ricordo, che Fillon tra l'altro era dato per favorito per andare al ballottaggio, poi ci fu l'inchiesta contro di lui sui fondi pubblici e crollò e poi ha fatto la cappellata finale di appoggiare Macron quell'altro genio.


Sì, ci fu il Penelopegate. Tifavo per lui al tempo rimasi male. Stavolta avrei votato uno tra Lassale, Dupont-Aignan, Zemmour e la Pecresse, al ballottaggio invece la Le Pen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

*Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*



Un motivo in più perché vinca. Anzi, no, trionfi!


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*


Eccolii


----------



## UDG (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*


Che problemi ha questo con la Le Pen?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Dai che, dopo 6 anni, avremo un nuovo Trump day  .


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*


Qualsiasi cosa estrometta il Partito Demoniaco dal potere è ben accetta, anche gli extraterrestri, figurarsi la Le Pen. Io tifo asteroide su Bruxelles e Francoforte. E uno più piccolo su Roma.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

*Tra un minuto, i risultati. Diretta su La7 e canali allnews 24.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

*Per France 24:*
*Macron 28,1%, Le Pen 23,3%.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

*Per BFM.TV:
Macron 28,5% , Le Pen 24,20%, Melenchon 20,20% , Zemmour 7,10% , Pécresse 5,10%. *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*



Ora che ha parlato l'asino italico,sappiamo tutti per chi "tifare".


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per France 24:
> Macron 28,1%, Le Pen 23,3%.*


*TG1: Risultato insperato per Macron.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Per i belgi addirittura in vantaggio Le Pen, per i media francesi 4 punti per Macron.
Mah...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per BFM.TV:
> Macron 28,5% , Le Pen 24,20%, Melenchon 20,20% , Zemmour 7,10% , Pécresse 5,10%. *


Molto male, Macron alto inaspettatamente


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per BFM.TV:
> Macron 28,5% , Le Pen 24,20%, Melenchon 20,20% , Zemmour 7,10% , Pécresse 5,10%. *


Mah...In ogni caso, Macron con diversi punti di vantaggio ha già delle chance. O Melenchon si espone per la Le Pen, oppure è sfida quasi segnata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per BFM.TV:
> Macron 28,5% , Le Pen 24,20%, Melenchon 20,20% , Zemmour 7,10% , Pécresse 5,10%. *



se sono questi ha stravinto Macron, immagino una bella fetta di chi vota Melanchon vota macron tappandosi il naso o non va al massimo


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se sono questi ha stravinto Macron, immagino una bella fetta di chi vota Melanchon vota macron tappandosi il naso o non va al massimo


C'è da dire che cinque anni fa Macron ebbe l'appoggio netto dei repubblicani, che gli diedero la vittoria certa. Macron avrà appoggi diretti? La Le Pen è certo che li avrà, anche se Zemmour è stato un bel floppone, diciamocelo. E l'elettorato di Melenchon in massa si asterrà, in quanto è nato proprio per contrastare quelli come Macron.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se sono questi ha stravinto Macron, immagino una bella fetta di chi vota Melanchon vota macron tappandosi il naso o non va al massimo


Ma no, un 30% di Melenchon vota la Le Pen, Macron lo vedono peggio


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Le Pen con gli elettori di Melenchon + Zemmour che l'appoggerà, ha vinto. Macron alla fine ha vinto nettamente questo primo turno, però dovrà conquistare il 100% degli elettori di Melenchon + qualcun altro per fare 50%. Una sfida non facilissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

*A Parigi affluenza di -12 punti rispetto al 2017.*


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*



Letta LOL


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le Pen con gli elettori di Melenchon + Zemmour che l'appoggerà, ha vinto. Macron alla fine ha vinto nettamente questo primo turno, però dovrà conquistare il 100% degli elettori di Melenchon + qualcun altro per fare 50%. Una sfida non facilissima.


Non li prende tutti i voti di Melenchon, né deve conquistarne tanti altri Macron. Macron prenderà quelli di tutti i piccoli di CSX, la Le Pen prenderà un 30% da Melenchon, quelli di Zemmour e una buona parte di quelli della Pecresse e di Lassalle, e quelli di Dupont-Aignan. Finirà 55-45 per Macron


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

*Discorso di Macron alle 21. Il suo quartiere generale già esulta con Marsigliese e bandiere UE.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

*Pécresse (Repubblicani) ha dato come indicazione di voto Macron. Stessa cosa per la socialista e sindaco di Parigi Anne Hidalgo.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pécresse (Repubblicani) ha dato come indicazione di voto Macron. Stessa cosa per la socialista e sindaco di Parigi Anne Hidalgo.*


*Anche l'ecologista Jadot per Macron.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pécresse (Repubblicani) ha dato come indicazione di voto Macron. Stessa cosa per la socialista e sindaco di Parigi Anne Hidalgo.*


Repubblicani ridicoli. E pure in Italia sta nascendo questa finta destra filopiddina.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Repubblicani ridicoli. E pure in Italia sta nascendo questa finta destra filopiddina.


Non li controlla, quel 5% andrà 2% marine, 2 macron e 1 astensione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2022)

La finta destra repubblicana che insegue la sinistra più becera, quella del fascismo contro antifascismo, non vale più del 5% in Francia. Non sono quei voti che incideranno sul ballottaggio


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

*Zemmour, come promesso alla vigilia, indica Le Pen al ballottaggio.*


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

*Melenchon:"non un solo voto deve andare a Le Pen"*


----------



## UDG (10 Aprile 2022)

Vince Macron inutile girarci intorno


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2022)

Lupin ragazzi dai seriamente.. c'è una guerra in Europa, l'inflazione alle stalle e probabile pure i francesi si sono rotti le balle e questa tra le sue priorità è togliere il velo alle donne LOL
Che degrado la politica 2022


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Melenchon:"non un solo voto deve andare a Le Pen"*


Un altro che ha gettato la maschera. Si fosse riferito a tutti e due almeno...Vince il banchiere, ormai è chiaro.


----------



## vota DC (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Repubblicani ridicoli. E pure in Italia sta nascendo questa finta destra filopiddina.


Questi sono moribondi: c'erano già prima e ad ogni elezione stanno peggio. Del resto l'ultimo loro "grande" leader era Sarkozy... almeno la sinistra di Hollande ha come scusa che il cuculo Macron li ha distrutti dall'interno essendo suo ministro macellaio sociale.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro che ha gettato la maschera. Si fosse riferito a tutti e due almeno...Vince il banchiere, ormai è chiaro.


Parliamo di un comunista, Melenchon, dinnanzi a una ex fascista. Era prevedibile


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un comunista, Melenchon, dinnanzi a una ex fascista. Era prevedibile


All'elezione prima non l'aveva fatto. Ora che ha più consensi e Macron "rischia", si è manifestato. Buon crollo anche a lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

*Dopo 20 milioni di voti scrutinati (periferie) in vantaggio Le Pen.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo 20 milioni di voti scrutinati (periferie) in vantaggio Le Pen.*


Oddio sul serio???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oddio sul serio???



In vantaggio di 2 punti, ma mancano le grandi città.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo 20 milioni di voti scrutinati (periferie) in vantaggio Le Pen.*


*
La prima proiezione Ipsos, considerando anche le grandi città, conferma risultati exit poll.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Aprile 2022)

Come sempre sui social sembra che siano tutti antisistema, poi alla fine voti alla mano i moderati vincono sempre


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se Marine Le Pen dovesse vincere le presidenziali francesi sarebbe un terremoto politico in Europa, sfascerebbe l'Europa e avrebbe un impatto anche su di noi."*


Dai speriamo!
Sti marci devono avere il fegato spappolato.
Si stanno sporcando le mutande eh?
Se solo in italia avessimo un destra decente…


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> All'elezione prima non l'aveva fatto. Ora che ha più consensi e Macron "rischia", si è manifestato. Buon crollo anche a lui.


Ti sbagli, lui non ha più consensi, ha preso praticamente uguale, e l'altra volta come oggi non diede indicazioni, ma anche allora non fece votare Marine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

*Macron ha sorpassato, siamo a 68%*


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come sempre sui social sembra che siano tutti antisistema, poi alla fine voti alla mano i moderati vincono sempre


tipo i due partiti tradizionali che sono scomparsi per la prima volta dall'Ottocento e che la somma di Lepen e Zemmour sarebbe prima nettamente, proprio un esito solito insomma


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Intanto sui social, in particolare twitter, Melenchon preso di mira e c'è chi lo considera un nuovo Tsipras per l'appoggio indiretto a Macron. Un altro maledetto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

75% e Macron stacca con un punto di divario.

La proiezione di Macron è di un punto guadagnato ogni nuovo 10% spogliato, quindi ci avviciniamo veramente all'exit poll.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tipo i due partiti tradizionali che sono scomparsi per la prima volta dall'Ottocento e che la somma di Lepen e Zemmour sarebbe prima nettamente, proprio un esito solito insomma


Si ma non cambia niente, vince il malvagio Macron contro la paladina del popolo Le Pen. Vince il sistema.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si ma non cambia niente, vince il malvagio Macron contro la paladina del popolo Le Pen. Vince il sistema.


Mesi fa dicevi che Macron avrebbe perso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

*Nell'ultima proiezione Melanchon a 0,8 punti da Le Pen.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nell'ultima proiezione Melanchon a 0,8 punti da Le Pen.*


Se arriva secondo fossi nella Le Pen lo appoggerei, poi voglio vedere se si rifiuta di avere i voti del FN.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

*Sondaggio Elab per BFMTV per il secondo turno:
Macron 52%
Le Pen 48%

tra gli elettori Melenchon:

Le Pen 35%
Macron 34%
astensione/non so 31%

tra gli elettori Pecresse*:

*Macron 47%
Le Pen 40%
astensione/non so 13%*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Stanno tutti arrivando adesso i voti di Macron, uguale uguale all'elezione di Biden.

Non sto dicendo che siano truccati eh, ma i seggi dei favoriti ci mettono sempre il doppio degli altri a buttare fuori le schede...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

*Ballottaggio: per sondaggio Ipsos Macron vincerà con il 54% dei voti, contro il 46% di Le Pen. Secondo Ifop-Fiducial per TF1/LCI/ParisMatch/SudRadio, Macron in vantaggio con il 51% delle preferenze contro il 49% di Le Pen.*


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanno tutti arrivando adesso i voti di Macron, uguale uguale all'elezione di Biden.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che siano truccati eh, ma i seggi dei favoriti ci mettono sempre il doppio degli altri a buttare fuori le schede...


Non è strano, semplicemente secondo la legge francese le zone rurali chiudono i seggi alle 19, le grandi città, dove è forte Macron o Melenchon, alle 20, per questo arrivano dopo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Elab per BFMTV per il secondo turno:
> Macron 52%
> Le Pen 48%
> 
> ...



Fosse così non è poi scontata. Però il sondaggio è antecedente alla dichiarazione di Melenchon di non dare nemmeno un voto alla Le Pen.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mesi fa dicevi che Macron avrebbe perso.


Mesi fa mica c'era la guerra in ucraina. Ha avuto un peso enorme per fare riscoprire atlantista moltissima gente.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ballottaggio: per sondaggio Ipsos Macron vincerà con il 54% dei voti, contro il 46% di Le Pen. Secondo Ifop-Fiducial per TF1/LCI/ParisMatch/SudRadio, Macron in vantaggio con il 51% delle preferenze contro il 49% di Le Pen.*


I sondaggi dei ballottaggi di 5 anni fa davano Macron in vantaggio del più del 60% e così è stato. Se il margine rimane così, ristretto, nonostante tutti gli appoggi che sta avendo Macron, è un grande risultato per Le Pen.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fosse così non è poi scontata. Però il sondaggio è antecedente alla dichiarazione di Melenchon di non dare nemmeno un voto alla Le Pen.


Ho controllato cinque anni fa ed, effettivamente, anche cinque anni fa La France Insoumise (partito di Melenchon) disse di non dare un voto alla Le Pen, però lo fece tramite un suo assistito. Stavolta, magari, conta di più perchè lo ha detto Melenchon stesso e lo ha gridato ben QUATTRO volte (così dice Repubblica) durante il discorso di ringraziamento post-voto. I sondaggi dei ballottaggi, però, rimangono gli stessi come ho riportato prima.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi fa mica c'era la guerra in ucraina. Ha avuto un peso enorme per fare riscoprire atlantista moltissima gente.


I sondaggi dicono che prima della guerra Macron era in vantaggio di 10 punti sulla Le Pen.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi fa mica c'era la guerra in ucraina. Ha avuto un peso enorme per fare riscoprire atlantista moltissima gente.


nel programma e nelle dichiarazioni non c'è nulla per cambiare il ruolo nella NATO o addirittura uscirne.
è atlantista pure lei, possono tranquillizzarsi inglesi e americani
così come lo è Meloni


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I sondaggi dicono che prima della guerra Macron era in vantaggio di 10 punti sulla Le Pen.


Io personalmente trovo che i sondaggi così prima lascino un po' il tempo che trovino.
Comunque ripeto il sistema francese è strutturato proprio sul cardine di non far vincere il FN/RN...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I sondaggi dicono che prima della guerra Macron era in vantaggio di 10 punti sulla Le Pen.


Leggo anche che un sondaggio di Atlas Politico, tra il 4 ed il 6 aprile, riporta che Le Pen vincerebbe su Macron 50,5% a 49,5% al ballottaggio. Magari è fantascienza, ma è la prima volta nella storia che un sondaggio riporta una possibile vittoria dell'estrema destra ad un ballottaggio.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo anche che un sondaggio di Atlas Politico, tra il 4 ed il 6 aprile, riporta che Le Pen vincerebbe su Macron 50,5% a 49,5% al ballottaggio. Magari è fantascienza, ma è la prima volta nella storia che un sondaggio riporta una possibile vittoria dell'estrema destra ad un ballottaggio.


No, nel dicembre 2016 qualcuno la dava avanti su Hollande mi pare, poi vabbè Hollande non si ricandidò e spuntò Macron


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi fa mica c'era la guerra in ucraina. Ha avuto un peso enorme per fare riscoprire atlantista moltissima gente.


Eppure se guardi la grafica che hai postato tu stesso nel precedente topic sulle elezioni francesi, vedrai che proprio prima che esploda la guerra in Ucraina, il vantaggio di Macron su Marine era più ampio.
Si e ristretto proprio con l'inizio della guerra.
Quindi esattamente l'opposto di quello che hai scritto qui.
E difficilissimo che Macron possa perdere.
Al secondo turno non poteva perdere ne contro Le Pen ne contro Mélenchon proprio perché si sarebbero alleati tutti contro gli estremi.
L'unica possibilità che aveva di perdere era di non qualificarsi al secondo turno con Le Pen e Mélenchon che si sfidano al secondo turno.
Per fare ciò, ci voleva una grande astensione (il COVID poteva giocare un ruolo perché di solito l'elettorato "comunista" e quello di "estrema destra" si muovono sempre molto mentre l'elettorato dei partitici "classici" si muove meno). Ci voleva la ritirata di Zemmour in modo che il primo posto non sia in discussione... E per qualche punto poteva pure andare sotto a Mélenchon.

Alla fine invece è andato tutto come previsto.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, nel dicembre 2016 qualcuno la dava avanti su Hollande mi pare, poi vabbè Hollande non si ricandidò e spuntò Macron


Certo, ma sondaggi come il mio concorderai che hanno mooolto più valore perchè fatti pochi giorni prima delle elezioni.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma sondaggi come il mio concorderai che hanno mooolto più valore perchè fatti pochi giorni prima delle elezioni.


Assolutamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Comunque i 5 punti di svantaggio decantati dal Corriere in tutti gli articoli faticano per ora a palesarsi. 
85% di spoglio e soli 2 punti.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

dati all'85%



>


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dati all'85%


La le pen se al secondo turno arriva al 40% sarebbe un miracolo.. imbarazzanti repubblicani e melenchon a sostenere macron.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La le pen se al secondo turno arriva al 40% sarebbe un miracolo.. imbarazzanti repubblicani e melenchon a sostenere macron.


comunque questa è la volontà dei candidati
le persone non sono dei burattini ma hanno una loro coscienza critica e possono anche fare il contrario o non votare proprio
non è che voto uno poi pendo dalle sue labbra, dipende sempre se sono d'accordo o meno

anche perchè, come dissi giorni fa, ora è molto diverso da cinque anni fa
allora erano sullo stesso piano nel senso che Macron si era proposto come uomo della continuità, pur non avendo mai governato da solo e creato questo partitello dal nulla, mentre stavolta hai visto un mandato intero di governo quindi non vale più il discorso "entrambi non sappiamo cosa faranno, mi spaventa di più Le Pen"

voglio vedere quanti cittadini escono di casa per andare a votare un governo che per cinque anni ha fatto qualcosa di sgradito a se stessi, nel pensiero ipotetico che possa accadere un mandato peggiore altrui


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Aprile 2022)

è solo una questione di tempo più si inventano emergenze e più il botto sarà grande quando la corda si spezzerà


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2022)

*Repubblica: il ballottaggio non condanna l'estrema destra e, stavolta, Le Pen potrebbe farcela.

Ed un altro articolo della suddetta testata: L'ombra sovranistra francese preoccupa Draghi e le mosse di Conte e Salvini potrebbero rendere ingestibile il governo.*


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2022)

Ora siamo passati dal pericolo nazifascista al pericolo russofilo ahahhahahahahaha

Ma quanto sono ridicoli?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ora siamo passati dal pericolo nazifascista al pericolo russofilo ahahhahahahahaha
> 
> Ma quanto sono ridicoli?


Sono tutti pericolosi a parte i burattini patentati


----------



## Dexter (11 Aprile 2022)

Wow queste elezioni francesi differiranno molto dalle nostre ...


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Aprile 2022)

Non mi aspetto nulla, la Le pen difficilmente arriverà al 40%


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto nulla, la Le pen difficilmente arriverà al 40%



Saranno cruciali i voti di Melanchon, che ha già detto post elezioni che nemmeno uno dei suoi voti devono andare a LePen. 

I sondaggi comunque li danno molto vicini al secondo turno 51% Macron, 49% Lepen.


----------



## UDG (11 Aprile 2022)

Bisogna vedere anche se la gente che non ha votato al primo turno, se va a votare al ballottaggio cosa voterà


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

l'elettorato di Melenchon viene dato spaccato in tre parti: 1/3 voterà Macron, 1/3 Le Pen, 1/3 non voterà

quindi 1/3 si ribella al diktat, come dicevo le persone non sono burattini ma esseri pensanti

comunque la maggior parte dei giovani ha votato Melenchon, dovrebbe esserci una riflessione
ha preso il 70% dei voti dei musulmani, questo era più prevedibile...


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto nulla, la Le pen difficilmente arriverà al 40%


Concordo.
E proprio non capisco come sia possibile che Marion non abbia provato a sfruttare il lavoro del nonno e della zia perché si vede che più io tempo passa e più io FN prende voti.
Ripeto che quando il nonno ha dovuto affrontare Chirac penso che era rimasto fermo al 18%.
Ora probabilmente avranno un 40%.
La crescita e quasi inesorabile.
Marion con la facce "di brava ragazza" rispetto al nonno che sembra un cattivo nazista di qualche film americano avrebbe avuto buone probabilità di farcela in futuro.
Invece è andata con Zemmour.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Saranno cruciali i voti di Melanchon, che ha già detto post elezioni che nemmeno uno dei suoi voti devono andare a LePen.
> 
> I sondaggi comunque li danno molto vicini al secondo turno 51% Macron, 49% Lepen.


Per me e una strategia per fare in modo che si vada a votare in massa perché se viene in mente a qualcuno che l'elezione di Macron e certa e quindi se ci dovesse essere una grossa astensione... Ma proprio grossa eh... Allora Le Pen potrebbe pure creare una sorpresa.
Ma non penso che farà più di 40%.
Ovviamente se ci sono lo stesso numero di persone che vanno a votare.
Se il numero cala, la sua percentuale salirà


----------



## darden (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> E proprio non capisco come sia possibile che Marion non abbia provato a sfruttare il lavoro del nonno e della zia perché si vede che più io tempo passa e più io FN prende voti.
> Ripeto che quando il nonno ha dovuto affrontare Chirac penso che era rimasto fermo al 18%.
> Ora probabilmente avranno un 40%.
> ...



La crescita di Marine Le Pen non è dovuta a una crescita dall'elettorato legato ai temi originali del FN, ma è legato all'ammorbidimento che nel tempo Marine ha fatto su tanti aspetti (come anche i temi LGBT, infatti alcuni deputati del FN sono dichiaratamente omosessuali o ad esempio uno dei portavoce del FN avevo letto). Infatti nel 2015 espulse il padre dal partito come Presidente Onorario e lui arrivò a dire che si vergognava del suo cognome portato dalla figlia.

Marion da parte sua invece è molto più intransingente e non avrebbe voluto un ammorbidimento della zia (finto e reale che sia).


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> La crescita di Marine Le Pen non è dovuta a una crescita dall'elettorato legato ai temi originali del FN, ma è legato all'ammorbidimento che nel tempo Marine ha fatto su tanti aspetti (come anche i temi LGBT, infatti alcuni deputati del FN sono dichiaratamente omosessuali o ad esempio uno dei portavoce del FN avevo letto). Infatti nel 2015 espulse il padre dal partito come Presidente Onorario e lui arrivò a dire che si vergognava del suo cognome portato dalla figlia.
> 
> Marion da parte sua invece è molto più intransingente e non avrebbe voluto un ammorbidimento della zia (finto e reale che sia).


Hai sicuramente ragione tu.
Ma la mia sensazione è che l'elettorato del estrema destra cresce ogni volta che si e scontenti dei partiti classici.
Per me piu che un aumento di Le Pen e un rifiuto delle politiche di Macron.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> E proprio non capisco come sia possibile che Marion non abbia provato a sfruttare il lavoro del nonno e della zia perché si vede che più io tempo passa e più io FN prende voti.
> Ripeto che quando il nonno ha dovuto affrontare Chirac penso che era rimasto fermo al 18%.
> Ora probabilmente avranno un 40%.
> ...


me lo sono chiesto anche io ma a quanto mare marine e marion si odiano(non so per quale motivo)


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2022)

*Alle 21:00, stasera al TG2 Post su Rai 2, il confronto in diretta tra Macron e Le Pen.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alle 21:00, stasera al TG2 Post su Rai 2, il confronto in diretta tra Macron e Le Pen.*


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alle 21:00, stasera al TG2 Post su Rai 2, il confronto in diretta tra Macron e Le Pen.*



A meno che Macron non impazzisca e urli in diretta TV "France de mierde", è già tutto scritto.
Nei sondaggi ha tantissimi punti di vantaggio.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A meno che Macron non impazzisca e urli in diretta TV "France de mierde", è già tutto scritto.
> Nei sondaggi ha tantissimi punti di vantaggio.


Inoltre l'ultima volta Marine aveva perso parecchi punti con l'ultimo dibattito dove aveva chiaramente perso il confronto (va bene che non e che avrebbe vinto le elezioni neanche se avesse fatto una figura migliore).


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2022)

intanto Macron non era d'accordo con i temi di cui parlare ed hanno dovuto estrarre gli argomenti a sorte.
alquanto strano per uno così in vantaggio...a meno che...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto Macron non era d'accordo con i temi di cui parlare ed hanno dovuto estrarre gli argomenti a sorte.
> alquanto strano per uno così in vantaggio...a meno che...



E' in difficoltà?
Pare la classica mossa che si faceva a scuola per sparigliare le carte


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

*Domani Francia al voto per il ballottaggio Macron-Le Pen. Gli ultimi sondaggi, danno il presidente uscente in vantaggio con il 56,5% sulla sfidante ferma al 43,5%.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani Francia al voto per il ballottaggio Macron-Le Pen. Gli ultimi sondaggi, danno il presidente uscente in vantaggio con il 56,5% sulla sfidante ferma al 43,5%.*


Domani sarà telefonatissima. Poi mettiamoci che sia nel 2017, che quest'anno, i sondaggi hanno leggermente sottostimato Macron. Sarà qualcosa tipo 60% a 40%.


----------



## UDG (23 Aprile 2022)

Vince Macron in scioltezza


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Io non riesco a spiegarmi una cosa: il popolo non può più vedere questi banchieri demogorgoni euroinomani. Quando sono in mezzo alla gente devono girare con la scorta per non venire lapidati. Eppure alla fine vincono sempre. Boh...


----------



## Swaitak (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a spiegarmi una cosa: il popolo non può più vedere questi banchieri demogorgoni euroinomani. Quando sono in mezzo alla gente devono girare con la scorta per non venire lapidati. Eppure alla fine vincono sempre. Boh...


ma ci vanno a votare effettivamente? possibilmente vincono per astensionismo come il Pd


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma ci vanno a votare effettivamente? possibilmente vincono per astensionismo come il Pd



O per astensionismo o per brogli palesi come in Usa. Altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a spiegarmi una cosa: il popolo non può più vedere questi banchieri demogorgoni euroinomani. Quando sono in mezzo alla gente devono girare con la scorta per non venire lapidati. Eppure alla fine vincono sempre. Boh...


Ma "il popolo" che dici tu non costituisce tutto il popolo. Ne è solo una parte. E inoltre è molto divisa: gli elettori di un euroscettico come Melenchon sono di estrema sinistra, progressisti, è normale preferiscano comunque Macron alla Le Pen. Anche io non sopporto il PD, ma lo preferirei, che so, a Leu


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O per astensionismo o per brogli palesi come in Usa. Altrimenti non si spiega.


Sto ancora aspettando le prove dei brogli "palesi" (e sono un supporter di Trump eh)


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando le prove dei brogli "palesi" (e sono un supporter di Trump eh)



Basta azionare il cervello


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O per astensionismo o per brogli palesi come in Usa. Altrimenti non si spiega.


Inspiegabile sul serio. Posso capire in Italia, dove hanno dimostrato tutti di fare schifo e c'è l'astensionismo che favorisce i soliti noti, ma in questo caso Macron è addirittura cresciuto nonostante il palese malcontento. Vediamo come va a finire domani, ma per me il risultato sarà ancora più netto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Da quel che ho capito io quando ci sono le elezioni in Francia si smuovono un po' terra, mare e monti, mediaticamente e no, per non far vincere certi candidati.
Per analogia, come è accaduto in Emilia Romagna quando hanno rieletto Bonaccini e si sono inventati i pesci.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando le prove dei brogli "palesi" (e sono un supporter di Trump eh)


Al di là dei brogli palesi o meno, sarai d'accordo che gli stessi che danno a Trump del complottaro per sta cosa (parlo specialmente di testate italiane come Repubblica), poi hanno accusato di brogli Orban per qualche scheda bruciata trovata in Romania. E non mi si venga a dire che Orban è un dittatore e bla bla bla, perchè se la storia delle prove concrete vale in USA deve valere anche per l'Ungheria.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Inspiegabile sul serio. Posso capire in Italia, dove hanno dimostrato tutti di fare schifo e c'è l'astensionismo che favorisce i soliti noti, ma in questo caso Macron è addirittura cresciuto nonostante il palese malcontento. Vediamo come va a finire domani, ma per me il risultato sarà ancora più netto.


Il voto anti-Macron infatti ha ottenuto 72%, dato che tutti erano contro Macron. Anche la Pecresse. Solamente, ad un partito come il RN preferiscono, gli elettori di Sinistra, e di centro, un, per loro, male minore come Macron. D'altronde, la Le Pen ha fatto una sterzata come Salvini eh. Per te/voi la questione europea è al primo posto, ma per molta gente no


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al di là dei brogli palesi o meno, sarai d'accordo che gli stessi che danno a Trump del complottaro per sta cosa (parlo specialmente di testate italiane come Repubblica), poi hanno accusato di brogli Orban per qualche scheda bruciata trovata in Romania. E non mi si venga a dire che Orban è un dittatore e bla bla bla, perchè se la storia delle prove concrete vale in USA deve valere anche per l'Ungheria.


Assolutamente, Orban ha consenso e ha vinto regolarmente, perché è un grande. E l'anno prossimo ci pensa la Polonia a far rosicare i piddini


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma ci vanno a votare effettivamente? possibilmente vincono per astensionismo come il Pd


No no.
Anzi.
L'astensionismo e l'unica cosa di cui ha paura Macron.
Perché quelli che votano Le Pen di sicuro vanno a votare.
Quelli che potrebbero non andarci sono quelli che votano Macron. Sia perché non convintissimi (perché votavano per un altra persona al primo turno) sia perché pensano che la vittoria sia scontatissima e non vedono il bisogno di perdere un paio d'ore (se non di più in certe zone) per andare a votare.

Le Pen poteva pure finire sopra Macron AL PRIMO TURNO.
Ma al secondo e impossibile.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il voto anti-Macron infatti ha ottenuto 72%, dato che tutti erano contro Macron. Anche la Pecresse. Solamente, ad un partito come il RN preferiscono, gli elettori di Sinistra, e di centro, un, per loro, male minore come Macron. D'altronde, la Le Pen ha fatto una sterzata come Salvini eh. Per te/voi la questione europea è al primo posto, ma per molta gente no


Sicuramente anche il sistema elettorale non aiuta e si sa che gli elettori sono dei burattini dei partiti. Ma, ragionandoci, anche da noi è successa la stessa cosa, cioè che mezzo centrodestra ha votato Mattarella (che è del PD), pur di non far cadere il governo. Solo che in Italia ci hanno pensato direttamente i partiti, visto che gli elettori non lo votano il PDR.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma ci vanno a votare effettivamente? possibilmente vincono per astensionismo come il Pd



La spiegazione è palesessima, ma è complicato scriverla...


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

la cosa più spettacolare è il voto per delega.
non la delega tipo disabili e casi di impossibilità materiale, hanno fatto vedere vicino alle stazioni tanta gente che è partita per un lungo week-end e fa votare qualcuno al posto proprio mentre altri non voteranno proprio.
questo fa capire il degrado...si va in vacanza perchè non si pensa possano cambiare le cose

del resto c'è un soggetto che si trova là ancora per due motivi: 1)sistema che premia la governalità per un mandato intero pur non avendo minimanente la maggioranza assoluta nel paese e 2)il covid che ha oscurato prima e impedito dopo le proteste che ogni sabato erano fisse per mesi in tutta la Francia e Parigi in particolare


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Aprile 2022)

Considerando che la Le Pen è ritenuta troppo filo Putin, considerando che è sostenuta solo da zemmour e NDA che in totale hanno preso il 9%, considerando che tutta la sinistra ha detto "mai un voto all'estrema destra" se la Le Pen arrivasse sopra al 40% sarebbe già un buon risultato per lei


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Aprile 2022)

Considerando che la Le Pen è ritenuta troppo filo Putin, considerando che è sostenuta solo da zemmour e NDA che in totale hanno preso il 9%, considerando che tutta la sinistra ha detto "mai un voto all'estrema destra" se la Le Pen arrivasse sopra al 40% sarebbe già un buon risultato per lei


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

*Corriere: Incognita Meteo in Francia. Piove sulle città del Nord-Ovest e del Sud-Ovest serbatoio di Macron. A questo punto, gli anziani di Brest e di Rennes, di Bordeaux e di Tolosa potrebbero restare a casa.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

Intanto al Fatto hanno intervistato un professore, un certo Raphael LLorca che si dice sorpreso del fatto che Macron è in vantaggio, visto che sul lato della comunicazione ha sbagliato tutto ed ha fatto una campagna fallimentare a differenza della Le Pen.

Mah...Pure certe testate le vedo incerte sulla vittoria di Macron. I dati delle 12:00 potrebbero dirci qualcosa.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

*Dai social: Le Pen sarebbe in testa in Guadalupa con oltre il 74% dei voti.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dai social: Le Pen sarebbe in testa in Guadalupa con oltre il 74% dei voti.*


*Nel 2017, Macron era lì in testa con il 75%.*


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

risultati definitivi oltremare, secondo indiscrezioni, ma senza fonte verificata quindi prendete con le pinze

Guyane
Le Pen 60.7% Macron 39.3%
Guadeloupe
Le Pen 69.6% Macron 30.4%
Martinica
Le Pen 60.87% Macron 39.13%

Vinse Macron nettamente ultima volta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Aprile 2022)

Si vota solo oggi? Sappiamo i risultati in serata?


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Aprile 2022)

Dai ragazzi smettete di crederci, MLP non vincerà mai.. troppo filorussa ed anti unione europea ed euro.. i sondaggi difficilmente sbagliano, nel 2017 sovrastimarono la Le Pen che poi prese una batosta. Quest0anno è data intorno al 44%, sarebbe già un grande risultato considerando i tempi che corrono


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi smettete di crederci, MLP non vincerà mai.. troppo filorussa ed anti unione europea ed euro.. i sondaggi difficilmente sbagliano, nel 2017 sovrastimarono la Le Pen che poi prese una batosta. Quest0anno è data intorno al 44%, sarebbe già un grande risultato considerando i tempi che corrono


Bisogna sperare fino all'ultimo  .


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Si vota solo oggi? Sappiamo i risultati in serata?


Dopo le 20:00 ci saranno gli exit poll.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a spiegarmi una cosa: il popolo non può più vedere questi banchieri demogorgoni euroinomani. Quando sono in mezzo alla gente devono girare con la scorta per non venire lapidati. Eppure alla fine vincono sempre. Boh...


 il termine popolo non significa niente, il mondo non è che si divide tra i buoni appartenenti al popolo e i cattivi appartenenti a qualche altra categoria. Alla fine il "popolo" è una massa informe di individui ognuno dei quali portatori di interessi personali, se abbassi le pensioni per ridurre le tasse sul lavoro, fai scontenti i pensionati ma fai felice i lavoratori, quindi i pensionati fanno parte del popolo mentre i lavoratori no? 
Se provi a togliere i privilegi dei statali perdi i loro voti, se togli i vari sussidi di poverta, perdi i voti di quelli che li ricevono.

Poi la questione in mezzo alla gente hanno bisogno della scorta, è una questione relativa, alla fine se non quantifichi non sai l'esatto peso del fenomeno. La folla urlante è quella che fa piu rumore ma poi a conti fatti è soltanto una piccolissima parte dell'elettorato.

Un esempio, in italia si è urlato alla deriva fascista per ogni minima cosa, poi i fascisti di casa pound si presentano alle elezioni e non prendono manco i voti per superare lo sbarramento. Ovviamente la narrazione della deriva fascista faceva comodo al PD ma alla prova dei fatti sti fascisti non arrivavano manco al 4%


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

*Affluenza alle 12:00 del 26,41%.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza alle 12:00 del 26,41%.*


*Leggero rialzo rispetto al primo turno, dove alle 12:00 era il 25%.*


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sperare fino all'ultimo  .


Ma sperare che? 
Io questa cosa di fare il tifo in elezioni di altri Paesi non l’ho mai capita. E lo penso a prescindere dallo schieramento per il quale si faccia il tifo, quindi facevo lo stesso discorso quando il csx tifava per Zapatero, Tsipras, Biden ecc.
Mettiamo vinca Marine Le Pen. Se attua una stretta sull’immigrazione, la gente te la becchi tu(peraltro Macron sull’immigrazione in buona parte fa quello che dice di voler fare la Le Pen, ma non lo dice perché fa brutto: vedasi sconfinamenti in territorio italiano della gendarmeria, respingimenti illegali ecc).
Se aumenta il benessere dei francesi, dato che la ricchezza è tendenzialmente una quantità non infinita, lo fa a discapito anche tuo e mio. 
Se attua una stretta in Francia su finanziamenti alle confessioni religiose, a noi non cambia nulla.
Poi se si pensa che Marine Le Pen possa far crollare la UE o contribuire a modificarla, penso non sia tanto verosimile: i francesi sono quelli che, dopo i tedeschi, traggono i maggiori benefici dallo status quo(basti ricordare solo che si son pappati asset strategici greci per due spicci).
Se Macron alza l’età pensionabile in Francia, who cares?

Potrei andare avanti all’infinito, sia per Marine Le Pen che per Macron, ma il succo della questione è che chiunque vinca, per noi al 99,9% o non cambia nulla o cambia in peggio perché, al di là delle rispettive campagne elettorali, uno stravolgimento dello status quo da chi ne trae maggior beneficio mi sembra fantapolitica.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

In Polinesia dovrebbe essere finita, secondo le indiscrezioni social, 51-49 per Macron? 2017 quasi 59-41 Macron, che al primo turno aveva oltre il 40 con le pen al 19,50


----------



## vota DC (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> risultati definitivi oltremare, secondo indiscrezioni, ma senza fonte verificata quindi prendete con le pinze
> 
> Guyane
> Le Pen 60.7% Macron 39.3%
> ...


Ahahah Le Pen è la candidata dei neri!


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

La Le Pen sarà rullata a bestia da Macron.
Il sistema è fatto apposta ...


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Le Pen sarà rullata a bestia da Macron.
> Il sistema è fatto apposta ...


Tu chi tifi?


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Leggo sul primo turno +5 affluenza a Parigi, finita


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Leggo sul primo turno +5 affluenza a Parigi, finita


I sondaggi erano chiari. Sarà terza guerra mondiale, ahinoi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

Avrebbero fatto vincere Milfon anche in caso di sondaggi 50-50.
Piuttosto facevano un rito voodoo e resuscitavano i cadaveri della guerra dei cent'anni per mandarli a votare.


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avrebbero fatto vincere Milfon anche in caso di sondaggi 50-50.
> Piuttosto facevano un rito voodoo e resuscitavano i cadaveri della guerra dei cent'anni per mandarli a votare.


Per avere una sorpresa ci dovevano essere sondaggi a 70-30 per Macron in modo che il suo elettorato non si senta obbligato ad andarci.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per avere una sorpresa ci dovevano essere sondaggi a 70-30 per Macron in modo che il suo elettorato non si senta obbligato ad andarci.


C'era stato un sondaggio simile cinque anni fa, roba tipo 60 a 40 con Macron che poi prese qualcosa in più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2022)

Finirà se va bene 58-42, o simile


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I sondaggi erano chiari. Sarà terza guerra mondiale, ahinoi.



LOL


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'era stato un sondaggio simile cinque anni fa, roba tipo 60 a 40 con Macron che poi prese qualcosa in più.


Hai ragione.
Davano 60-40 ed e finita 66-34.
Con un 25% di astensione.


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

se vincerà Macron sarà solo per una parte poco lucida dell'elettorato, specie a sinistra ma non solo, che continua a ragionare con schemi vecchi quando ci sono nuove problematiche.

una volta che tu vedi al primo turno la maggioranza assoluta come somma di partiti fuori sia dal governo nazionale sia da quello locale significa che la Francia sta dando un segnale chiaro, praticamente il doppio del consenso per Macron, come fu dato in Italia con M5S e Lega

in realtà è anche peggio la situazione, perchè i due partiti tradizionali da sempre alternativi praticamente sono scomparsi ovvero il partito socialista e il partito repubblicano

più chiaro di così il messaggio popolare...eppure c'è qualche nostalgico delle ideologie novecentesche che si fa abbindolare dal burattinaio di turno

comunque si vedono chiari i segnali di interruzione di questo fenomeno che non potrà essere fermato, ma solo ritardato.
sempre più persone si stanno svegliando, ieri leggevo di molti musulmani che non credono più all'ipocrisia di governo e alla solita dicotomia puntuale.

chi fa attentione nota che in ogni circostanza di pericolo di perdita del potere tirano fuori i soliti discorsi: no euro, no vax, filorussi, sovranisti, fascisti e comunisti
sono di una banalità e prevedibilità disarmanti ormai

questo serve a non entrare nel merito delle vicende, perchè altrimenti vengono asfaltati dal degrado susseguente la loro governance e del tutto ingiustificabile

perchè ogni isettimana milioni di persone scendevano in piazza in Francia ?
questo è il punto dove andare a ricercare il malessere, non perchè hai fatto un prestito ad una persona accusata di essere vicino a Putin


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Sempre spifferi dalle Colonie

San Martín et San Bartolomé:

Le Pen 55,4%
Macron 44,6%

San Pierre et Miquelón:

Le Pen 50,7%
Macron 49,3%

Nel 2017 65-35 la prima per Macron, 63-37 sempre Macron la seconda


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se vincerà Macron sarà solo per una parte poco lucida dell'elettorato, specie a sinistra ma non solo, che continua a ragionare con schemi vecchi quando ci sono nuove problematiche.
> 
> una volta che tu vedi al primo turno la maggioranza assoluta come somma di partiti fuori sia dal governo nazionale sia da quello locale significa che la Francia sta dando un segnale chiaro, praticamente il doppio del consenso per Macron, come fu dato in Italia con M5S e Lega
> 
> ...


Attenzione però anche alla destra francese, le parole della figlia di Le Pen lasciano intendere che vogliono fare un centrodestra modello italiano (il peggio del peggio) e magari pure loro alla fin fine potrebbero vendersi. Perciò, per la Le Pen non vorrei che per lei si trattasse di un'ultima strada quest'elezione prima di vendersi alla finta destra dei repubblicani e Zemmour che sarà pure estremista ma lo vedo un po' ambiguo sull'UE. Mi auguro di no, ovviamente.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione però anche alla destra francese, le parole della figlia di Le Pen lasciano intendere che vogliono fare un centrodestra modello italiano (il peggio del peggio) e magari pure loro alla fin fine potrebbero vendersi. Perciò, per la Le Pen non vorrei che per lei si trattasse di un'ultima strada quest'elezione prima di vendersi alla finta destra dei repubblicani e Zemmour che sarà pure estremista ma lo vedo un po' ambiguo sull'UE. Mi auguro di no, ovviamente.


Una (insperata e impossibile) vittoria della Le Pen servirebbe anche a questo a mandare a quel paese tutte le finte destra, che sotto sotto sono pro-UE pro-sinistra.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una (insperata e impossibile) vittoria della Le Pen servirebbe anche a questo a mandare a quel paese tutte le finte destra, che sotto sotto sono pro-UE pro-sinistra.


Ma Marine ha detto già che l'uscita dalla UE non è mai stato suo obiettivo


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma Marine ha detto già che l'uscita dalla UE non è mai stato suo obiettivo


Frasi di circostanza. Al momento, è l'unica da cui ci si può aspettare un'uscita dall'UE (o dall'euro).


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Frasi di circostanza. Al momento, è l'unica da cui ci si può aspettare un'uscita dall'UE (o dall'euro).


Macché, Marine sono anni che si sta ammorbidendo, ormai Melenchon è più anti europeista. Se vuoi illuderti fa pure, ma poi se mai dovesse vincere Marine, se diventerà come Salvini (ormai lo sta già diventando) non piangere


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sempre spifferi dalle Colonie
> 
> San Martín et San Bartolomé:
> 
> ...


Macron però stravince con numeri assurdi il voto dei residenti a l'estero

Argentine
Macron: 89%
Le Pen: 11% 

Brésil 
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14% 

Chili 
Macron: 87%
Le Pen: 13% 

République Dominicaine 
Macron: 62%
Le Pen: 38% 

Colombie 
Macron: 91%
Le Pen: 9% 

Canada, hors Vancouver 
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14% 

USA, hors Chicago et Nouvelle-Orléans 
Macron: 92%
Le Pen: 8%


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Macron però stravince con numeri assurdi il voto dei residenti a l'estero
> 
> Argentine
> Macron: 89%
> ...



Ma quello era scontatissimo, anzi, perde pure voti rispetto al 2017 anche all'estero, facevo notare il trend opposto nelle colonie invece


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma quello era scontatissimo, anzi, perde pure voti rispetto al 2017 anche all'estero, facevo notare il trend opposto nelle colonie invece


Di certo nei "territoires d'outre-mer" le ha prese per bene


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Di certo nei "territoires d'outre-mer" le ha prese per bene


Per altro nel 2017 aveva stravinto, chissà che diamine ha fatto ai nekri per essere odiato così


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

I numeri assoluti comunque sono pochi sia per Le Pen nei territoires d'outre-mer che per Macron con i francesi del estero perché l'astensione e altissima nei 2 casi.

Sui 40% nelle isole e per l'estero un astensione che va dal 60 al 80%.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando le prove dei brogli "palesi" (e sono un supporter di Trump eh)


Guardati l'ultimo documentario *Rigged*


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Guardati l'ultimo documentario *Rigged*


Appunto, si tratta di fonti di parte. Non è che ciò che dice il "meinstream" è tutto falso, e ciò che dicono i media alternativi, non controllati da nessuno, è vero


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Appunto, si tratta di fonti di parte. Non è che ciò che dice il "meinstream" è tutto falso, e ciò che dicono i media alternativi, non controllati da nessuno, è vero


Se tu accetti solo quello che ti propina il Meinfurer Stream come fai ad avere un pensiero critico di ciò che è successo... ?

Guarda prima il documentario e poi decidi..

Sicuramente il documentario non te lo troverai su Netflix e Amazon Prime


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se tu accetti solo quello che ti propina il Meinfurer Stream come fai ad avere un pensiero critico di ciò che è successo... ?
> 
> Guarda prima il documentario e poi decidi..
> 
> Sicuramente il documentario non te lo troverai su Netflix e Amazon Prime


Ma figurati non è che accetto tutto, anzi, tifo Trump e spero torni presidente nel 2024


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tu chi tifi?


L'asteroide


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

*Affluenza alle 17:00: 63,23%. Circa -2 punti rispetto al primo turno.*


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma figurati non è che accetto tutto, anzi, tifo Trump e spero torni presidente nel 2024


Anche questo se puoi guardati documentario "2000 mules" uscirà a breve






gente pagata per moltiplicare i voti e mettere pacchi e pacchi di voti dentro alle poste senza lasciare impronte e facendo foto per essere pagate...

a dire che non esistono prove ce ne vuole XD a fine video c'è il sito

visitalo e vedi se non ci sono prove... c'è il trailer ufficiale


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

Raga torniamo a parlare delle elezioni francesi su...


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2022)

Si parla di un 57-43 in qualche sondaggio belga


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si parla di un 57-43 in qualche sondaggio belga


Con un 28% di astensione.
E 5 anni fa oltre a quelli che non avevano votato, c'erano mln di voti (non ricordo se erano 3 o 4 mln) con schedine vuote e 1 mln di schedine non contabilizzate perché le schedine non erano valide.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2022)

La testata belga lalibre parla di 55-45


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con un 28% di astensione.
> E 5 anni fa oltre a quelli che non avevano votato, c'erano mln di voti (non ricordo se erano 3 o 4 mln) con schedine vuote e 1 mln di schedine non contabilizzate perché le schedine non erano valide.



Astensionismo quindi solo di poco superiore alle ultime elezioni. Favorisce Macron sulla carta.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

I sondaggi belga sbagliano sempre, più che altro perchè sottostimano Macron. Sarà tipo al 60%.


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Astensionismo quindi solo di poco superiore alle ultime elezioni. Favorisce Macron sulla carta.


Ok che l'astensione e poco superiore a quella del primo turno ma sarà la più alta in assoluto a parte l'elezione del 69 (o forse sbaglio anno, non ricordo con precisione).


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La testata belga lalibre parla di 55-45


Dicono tra il 55 e 58 per Macron e quindi tra 42 e 45 per Le Pen.
Secondo me a 45 sarebbe un successone per lei.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2022)

I media belgi danno Macron 55-58 Le Pen 42-45. 
È importante ricordare però che sono sondaggi e non exit poll, per cui prendiamoli con le pinze


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

Ci sono piu possibilità che io diventi Papa che Le Pen vinca questa elezione


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sono piu possibilità che io diventi Papa che Le Pen vinca questa elezione



Speriamo.
Per me Macron è un malato mentale per stare con sua nonna.

Ma sta Le Pen, se è come viene descritta qui dentro da anni (e mi fido di quanto leggo) fa parte di quelle categoria di politici con slogan facili.
VADE RETRO tutta sta massa di approfittatori dei creduloni...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Speriamo.
> Per me Macron è un malato mentale per stare con sua nonna.*
> 
> Ma sta Le Pen, se è come viene descritta qui dentro da anni (e mi fido di quanto leggo) fa parte di quelle categoria di politici con slogan facili.
> VADE RETRO tutta sta massa di approfittatori dei creduloni...


Assolutamente vero. Sopratutto che sua nonna è in realtà un nonno! Jean Michel Trogneux


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sono piu possibilità che io diventi Papa che Le Pen vinca questa elezione



Trumpsconi I


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che l’Ambasciata USA in Francia avverte del rischio di disordini e manifestazioni anche violente a partire dalle ore 20, quando si avranno i primi risultati.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2022)

Nei territori francesi Guadalupa, Martinica e Guayana la francese, e presunta "razzista" o addirittura "fascista" Marine LePen ha segnato diverse vittorie contro il globalista Emmanuel Macron. In Guadalupa, LePen ha segnato il 75% contro il 25% di Macron, in Martinica il 77,5% contro il 22,5% di Macron e il 65% nella Guayana francese con il 35% per Macron.​​In tutti questi territori vivono principalmente stranieri. Gli europei "bianchi" costituiscono solo il 10-15% circa della popolazione, smentendo la diffamazione di LePen come "razzista"​


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che l’Ambasciata USA in Francia avverte del rischio di disordini e manifestazioni anche violente a partire dalle ore 20, quando si avranno i primi risultati.


Il rischio nuova Capitol Hill è serio, Macron è odiatissimo, in ogni caso.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

*Il sito belga La Libre: proiezioni nazionali danno Macron in vantaggio tra il 56 et 58 % contro il 42-44 % di Le Pen.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2022)

*Arrivate le proiezioni: 
Macron al 58,2% 
Le Pen al 42,40%

Macron confermato presidente.*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Arrivate le proiezioni:
> Macron al 58,2%
> Le Pen al 42,40%
> 
> Macron confermato presidente.*



Vittoria scontata.


----------

